# Text wie Wolke am Himmel



## herrgarnele (30. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte gern in einer Montage Text in den Himmel schreiben.
Er soll so richtich schön fluffig wie schöne weisse, quellige Wolken ausschauen.

Habt Ihr eine Idee wie ich da am besten rangehe oder evtl. ein Tipp für ein Tutorial


----------



## Boromir (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

1 mal gegoogelt: http://www.pixelplow.de/start/display.tutorial.php?tutnr=83114&id=A-2-P.c1104.cXa.c57.


Boromir


----------



## herrgarnele (5. Juni 2007)

Danke, aber das Ergebnis dieses Tutorials ist nicht gerade hochwertig.


PS.: Gewöhn Dir mal einen netteren Ton an. Ich hab sehr wohl und ausgiebig gegoogelt, nur leider nicht befriedigendes gefunden!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Ich finde an Boromirs Aussage nichts "unnettes". Nicht immer gleich alles negativ sehen.. 
Zum Thema: Was gefällt Dir an dem gezeigten Tutorial denn nicht?


----------



## herrgarnele (5. Juni 2007)

Ola,

ich wurde kürzlich in einem Photoshop-Forum dermaßen doof angemault, dass ich hier vielleicht überreagiert habe.
Der Satz "einmal gegoogelt" klingt für mich halt nach "bist du zu bled oder zu faul." Naja, schlechte Erfahrung macht schlechte Laune. Nichts für Ungut, sorry!

Was mir an dem Tutorial nicht gefallen hat ist, dass es zu wenig 'fotorealistisch' ist.
Man sieht leider recht deutlich, dass das 'gefaked' ist.
Ich sollte zu einem Ergebnis kommen, das zumindest auf den ersten und zweiten Blick realistisch daherkommt


----------

